# Machinist's joke. Caution: it's really stupid



## cazclocker (Sep 15, 2014)

...so this machinist walks into a boring bar...

...and that's all! I told you it was stupid...!!! 
...Doug


----------



## righto88 (Sep 15, 2014)

...so this machinist steps up to the bar and asks for a screwdriver...


----------



## cazclocker (Sep 15, 2014)

righto88 said:


> ...so this machinist steps up to the bar and asks for a screwdriver...



Now why didn't I think of that! Good one!
...Doug


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 15, 2014)

I dont get it.........Why couldnt it be an exciting bar?

Cheers Phil


----------



## alloy (Sep 15, 2014)

Was the bar in Boring, Oregon? 


Been to Boring, but not in a bar there


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 15, 2014)

Two Machinists walk into a bar and ordered chips


----------



## alloy (Sep 15, 2014)

A "Metal" band was playing.


----------



## SG51Buss (Sep 15, 2014)

Does this bar also serve a concocted mix of milk-of-magnesia and vodka?



Known as a 'phillips screwdriver'...


----------



## savarin (Sep 15, 2014)

I walked into a bar, I went ouch, it was a metal bar, it ruined my nuts so I turned a round, faced the door and made a bolt for the hospital.


----------



## NightWing (Sep 15, 2014)

In a bar next to a machine shop...

A grasshopper walks into a bar and gets up on a stool.  The bartender comes over and says," Hey, did you know there's a drink named after you?"

The grasshopper says,  "You've got a drink named Steve?":roflmao:


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 15, 2014)

NightWing said:


> In a bar next to a machine shop...
> 
> A grasshopper walks into a bar and gets up on a stool.  The bartender comes over and says," Hey, did you know there's a drink named after you?"
> 
> The grasshopper says,  "You've got a drink named Steve?":roflmao:


  Made me smile.  Thanks guys


----------



## SG51Buss (Sep 17, 2014)

So, this retired machinist walks into a bar, with a parrot on his shoulder.



The bartender says:  Wow.  Where did you get that?



The parrot says:  Down at the beach.  They're layin' around all over the place...


----------



## savarin (Sep 17, 2014)

So this horse walks into a machine shop for some custom shoes.
The foreman said "Look, I know they are not cheap but theres no need for such a long face"


----------



## savarin (Sep 17, 2014)

An English, Irish and Scottish machinists walk into a bar.
The barman said "Hey! is this some kind of a joke?"


----------

